# Fires, Smoke & Ash



## longbeachskunk (Nov 17, 2008)

Good Morning everyone. During the weekend all the smoke and ash from the firestorms was blowing into Long Beach. The air quality was so hazardous we brought our DT's inside so they wouldn't inhale all that bad air and ash that was almost an inch thick on the ground. Well, now that we brought them in they are totally hibernating in my closet. There usual hibernation date begins the day after Thanksgiving. Should I just let them be? Or can I bring them back outside for them to enjoy the next few sunny days before turkey day?


----------



## longbeachskunk (Nov 17, 2008)

wow 19 people have read this thread so far and not one answer. You guys are so helpful!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, Longbeachskunk: Speaking for myself, I will only answer the posts where I am sure that I KNOW the answer. My best guess is: No one takes the wild tortoise inside the house when the desert burns. They go deep inside their burrow and stay there until its safe to come out. Also, a tortoise usually doesn't know when it gets to be Thanksgiving. They go into hibernation when they feel the time is right. So I think your tortoises are telling you that their time is right.

YVonne


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2008)

i agree with yvonne, i would just let your tortoise continue to snooze. no harm in letting him do whatever comes naturally.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Were they ready? Did they stop eating? or did they have a gut full of food? Good soak? 
If they ahve been eating and not given a time to slow down.. they might have an issue.. 
You know them best. What do you think?


----------



## longbeachskunk (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you! Ok I will let them sleep. Yes they were ready.


----------



## chelonologist (Nov 22, 2008)

Adult desert tortoises in the wild have been down for weeks now, so it wouldn't be considered unusual for yours to go inactive at this time. Also, don't be afraid to move them back outside once the weather improves - it won't disrupt their cycle.


----------

